# O poder do mar



## stormy (12 Mai 2010 às 23:47)

deixo aqui uns videos de temporais no mar....incrivel


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2010 às 21:29)

Impressionante e surreal!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mai 2010 às 23:58)

Sobretudo o primeiro, apesar de já ter visto bem parecido, nunca me canso de ver esta que é uma das maiores forças da natureza...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2010 às 09:14)

Por acaso já tinha visto estes videos, é realmente espectacular


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2010 às 15:22)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxmaL9a-3T0"]YouTube- Lugar de Baixo Ponta do Sol - Madeira[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2010 às 00:09)

Knyght disse:


> YouTube- MARINA LUGAR DE BAIXO
> YouTube- Lugar de Baixo Ponta do Sol - Madeira



Espectacular a força da natureza.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

O poderoso Atlantico...neste caso na praia do Meco:


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Mai 2010 às 21:13)

Já conhecia este vídeo, é realmente impressionante, mesmo conhecendo bem o local como eu, que já tive muitas oportunidades de o visitar em dias de grande Swell.

A praia do Meco tem a particularidade de ter um declive muito acentuado na 
linha de água, fazendo com que atinja vários metros de profundidade logo a curta distância. Daí mesmo com swells grandes a rebentação é sempre feita quase em cima da areia. Como a onda apenas começa a sentir o fundo muito repentinamente, a onda torna-se instável de um momento para o outro e aumenta bastante a sua altura, pois a mesma energia que passava antes em 10 metros de fundo vai ser forçada a passar com 2 metros, sendo obrigada a dissipar a energia muito rapidamente.

A força do mar é realmente espantosa, e felizmente vivemos num país onde é fácil assistir a este fenómeno. Há também vídeos espectaculares que até já coloquei noutro tópico, de zonas como o Guincho, Nazaré ou Sagres.

Um abraço,

Jorge


----------

